# Is there anything of interest close to Calais?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

For many visitors to France, it's a case of arrive in Calais and find the shortest route East, South or West. Heading for more interesting places.

Some travellers are a bit short on time and many of us wince at the amount we spend on diesel when driving to and from those more interesting places.

I've just been browsing a copy of Northern France - What to do and see within 90 minutes of Calais.

It's a good read and can point you to an interesting holiday with loads of different attractions, all within a couple of gallons drive of the ferry/train. 

Even if you don't fancy spending all your time there, it can add some interest at each end of your holiday to those far flung places.

Written by Angela Bird
ISBN - 13: 978-0-9545803-1-5
ISBN - 10: 0-9545803-1-1


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I also have a copy of that book. Its a little gem !!


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I met a guy few years ago who, once off the ferry, drove straight to the campsite at Calais and spent the whole of his four weeks holiday there. His argument was that he could enjoy all the things of France that he wanted there, ie. the food, the wine, the beach, the bars, the restaurants, the market etc so why waste money on diesel just to see more of the same? Had to agree to an extent   

curlyboy

but we, like others, still drive upwards of 2500 miles on our trips to France.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

CurlyBoy said:


> .......................................but we, like others, still drive upwards of 2500 miles on our trips to France.


Yep, me too but when you think about it - 2500 miles at 30mpg at £6 a gallon = £500.

That would buy a lot on nice meals in top class Calais restaurants (and leave a bit over for a few bottles of red on the way home)


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

tonyt said:


> CurlyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > .......................................but we, like others, still drive upwards of 2500 miles on our trips to France.
> ...


.....30mpg blimey, I'm lucky if I average 25....

curlyboy


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Dover?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

CurlyBoy said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > CurlyBoy said:
> ...


But it's only £5 a gall over here.

Ray.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

raynipper said:


> CurlyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > tonyt said:
> ...


....so that's only £500 for diesel then, not a lot for eight weeks touring in France, I'll have to tell the accountant that I have saved her £100 by holidaying in France. :lol: :lol: :lol:

curlyboy


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

raynipper said:


> But it's only £5 a gall over here. Ray.


Enjoy it while it lasts  The Euro is doomed, doomed - then you'll be popping over to Dover to fill up.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

The nearest interesting bit to Calais is Calais, have a look round the town it is quite nice and everything is within walking distance.

like others Calais is somewhere you get off a ferry and belt off to where ever you happen to be going, give Calais a try..

ray.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> The nearest interesting bit to Calais is Calais, have a look round the town it is quite nice and everything is within walking distance.
> 
> ...


....quite agree, we usually try to spend the last few days of our holiday on the Aire at Calais relaxing before we get back to UK roads and attitude. (please, just my opinion)

curlyboy


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Quite agree Curlyboy, try the free Noddy buses, visit Pidou and Auchan etc. you need a couple of days.  

tony


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We always spend the first and last couple of days at a small town called Ardres just 20 minutes south of Calais.
It has lots of small and varied shops, bars and restaurants. A good vet (our main reason to stop there) and a small campsite right in the town.
The people are friendly as are the French owners of the campsite and their permanent camping clientèle.
Well recommended for the inevitable 'coming back to reality' after an extended French tour.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> We always spend the first and last couple of days at a small town called Ardres just 20 minutes south of Calais.
> It has lots of small and varied shops, bars and restaurants. A good vet (our main reason to stop there) and a small campsite right in the town.
> The people are friendly as are the French owners of the campsite and their permanent camping clientèle.
> Well recommended for the inevitable 'coming back to reality' after an extended French tour.


....thanks John, I'll give it a try next year...
curlyboy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brugge is only 113 km. and about an hour and a half from Calais. Nice air, oodles of shops, bags of character.

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's another guide to Northern France -

www.theotherside.co.uk/


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Bruges is lovely, and Ghent even nicer. If you camp in or near Bruges, you can get the train for a day trip to Brussels (1 hour), and Ghent is exactly half way, 30 mins on the train.

The very first time we went to France (in a 25 year old landrover, with 5 kids!), we took our time and looked at everything, all round France. The place that struck us first was Laon, which has a wonderful church perched high on a hill, and very friendly locals. It's outside your limit though, about 2 and a half hours.


----------

